# Douglas Luiz



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2020)

Nome: Douglas Luiz
Squadra : Aston Villa 
Ruolo: Mediano/Centrocampista 
Data di nascita : 9/5/1998
Nazionalità : Brasiliana
Altezza : 178 cm
Piede : Destro
Scadenza : giugno 2023
Valutazione : 27 milioni €

Oggi cercherò di parlarvi(perché ho sonno e quindi credo farò un post molto veloce) di Douglas Luiz. 
Una delle stelle più brillanti di una della squadre più pazze di questo inizio di stagione europea,ovvero l'Aston Villa. 
Oggi altra vittoria di prestigio per la squadra di Birmingham che ha schiantato l'Arsenal con un secco 3-0.

Bhè, in questa squadra che l'anno scorso si è salvata letteralmente per il rotto della cuffia solo qualche mese fa, Douglas Luiz è stata l'unica costante, perno del centrocampo, tocca un numero di palloni enorme e anche senza qualità tecniche eccelse è davvero il metronomo della squadra grazie al suo temperamento e al suo senso tattico. 

Forse bestemmierò ,ma anche per la postura del corpo, per i movimenti che fa anche in mezzo al campo per evitare la pressione o la marcatura avversaria a me ricorda Van Bommel. Negli ultimi mesi sta anche aggiungendo un lancio lungo degno di nota, oggi ad esempio un gol è partito proprio da uno dei suoi lanci. 

Ma oltre ai miglioramenti recenti, quando l'ho visto mi è sempre sembrato un giocatore solido, vero faro del centrocampo, leader in campo anche vocale, sicuramente non è un giocatore vistoso, ma è bellissimo da vedere anche nella sua essenzialità. 
Non per niente il City ci aveva investito 12 milioni quando era solo un ragazzino al Vasco da Gama. 

Un difetto? Non è uno molto dinamico, si piazza in mediana e dirige(motivo per il quale da giocare anche 20-30 metri più avanti in gioventù, adesso è stato arretrato) , sa anche "picchiare" e nonostante non sia un gigante, è davvero roccioso nei contrasti, ma non è propriamente uno che corre palla al piede per la transizione offensiva o per rincorrere un avversario in contropiede. 


Io lo vedrei benissimo da noi e in serie A, se si pensa che a momenti "domina" uno come Lucas Leiva, sicuramente questo ragazzo ha tutto per poter fare bene. 
Bisogna muoversi però, prima che il prezzo lieviti ulteriormente, l'anno scorso valeva la metà.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2020)

Come al solito taggo i compagni di merende
[MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION]


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Nome: Douglas Luiz
> Squadra : Aston Villa
> Ruolo: Mediano/Centrocampista
> Data di nascita : 9/5/1998
> ...



Grande DMZ sempre sul pezzo!
Non conoscevo minimamente questo giocatore prima di quest'anno. L'ho visto due volte giocare con l'Aston Villa contro il Liverpool poi il Brasile contro il Peru. Devo dire che descrivi bene le qualità del ragazzo. Contro il Peru mi è piaciuto molto, sicuramente un giocatore da seguire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande DMZ sempre sul pezzo!
> Non conoscevo minimamente questo giocatore prima di quest'anno. L'ho visto due volte giocare con l'Aston Villa contro il Liverpool poi il Brasile contro il Peru. Devo dire che descrivi bene le qualità del ragazzo. Contro il Peru mi è piaciuto molto, sicuramente un giocatore da seguire.



Grazie, troppo buono


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Grazie, troppo buono



Niente DMZ. Sui giocatori giovani hai "l'oeil aiguisé" come si dice qui ,l'occhio "affilato"cioé l'occhio del falco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Niente DMZ. Sui giocatori giovani hai "l'oeil aiguisé" come si dice qui ,l'occhio "affilato"cioé l'occhio del falco.



Allora manca solo che prendo il patentino da direttore sportivo e mi faccio assumere da Gazidis


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Allora manca solo che prendo il patentino da direttore sportivo e mi faccio assumere da Gazidis



Basta solo non seguire le orme di Mirabelli e farai molto strada


----------

